# My Furry 5 (well maybe 3 0 4)



## sunshine0805 (Sep 8, 2008)

Angel (the sable) is my sick shepherd, Zahr (the black) is my young male, about 3. Lucy, the beagle (you can barely see the '10' bleached on her side) is about 2-3, and Fritzie, our grumpy retriever with an attitude, the old man at 11+. The beagle-pitt mix, Phoebe, saw the camera and took off running -- will get her next time, lol...


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Some good looking dogs you have there. They probably keep you pretty busy.


sunshine0805 said:


> Angel (the sable) is my sick shepherd, Zahr (the black) is my young male, about 3. Lucy, the beagle (you can barely see the '10' bleached on her side) is about 2-3, and Fritzie, our grumpy retriever with an attitude, the old man at 11+. The beagle-pitt mix, Phoebe, saw the camera and took off running -- will get her next time, lol...


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a nice looking pack!


----------

